# Drucker Patrone neu trotzdem wird leer angezeigt



## k.meier (4. Mai 2009)

hi leute

Ich bin Besitzer eines HP C5180 Multifunktionsgerätes.
Jetzt waren die Tintenpatronen leer und ich habe getauscht. 
Trotzdem wechsel auf eine volle Patone wird immer noch angezeigt, es könne nur in schwarz drucken.

Interessanterweise wird beim Tintenfüllstand die Patrone fast voll angezeigt.
Gibts da vieleicht eine Möglichkeit , den Stand zurückzusetzen?

lg
k.meier


----------



## Pommes (4. Mai 2009)

1. Isses denn eine originale Patrone?
2. Schon mal ruasgeholt und versucht die patrone auf papier zu klopfen um zu sehen ob was herauskommt?


----------



## k.meier (5. Mai 2009)

Es is keine Originalpatrone, sondern ein Nachbau von Pelikan. Habe aber mit Pelikan immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
2. Nein hab ich noch nicht, werd ich aber heute nachmittag mal probiern.

lg
.kmeier


----------



## ForgottenRealm (5. Mai 2009)

Schutzfolie an der Patrone abgezogen ? - Ich meins ernst, vergisst so mancher ...

Hast du für den Drucker immer Fremdherstellerpatronen genommen oder jetzt das erste mal ?

Wenns das erste mal ist > Kauf ne original HP Patrone
wenns nicht das erste mal ist > Möglicherweise ein Defekt am Gerät aufgrund der Fremdherstellerpatrone.


----------



## k.meier (5. Mai 2009)

jo schutzfolie abgezogen.
sicher^^
Ich werd ne andre kaufen und probiern.
Hoff nicht das das ein Defekt ist, bist jetzt gabs keine Probleme damit.
Danke für eure hilfe und noch einen schönen Abend

lg
k.meier


----------

